# Why do I feel like my neighbours think I'm bonkers?



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm desperate to go photograph my beading after the rain but the neighbours already think I've lost the plot big time!

How do you deal with other people's view of your obsession? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

why do you care what they think of you??


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> why do you care what they think of you??


Doesn't everybody, to some degree anyway, care what other people think?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Boothy said:


> Doesn't everybody, to some degree anyway, care what other people think?


Not Mr Cueball :wave:

Seriously, just go for it. If they are interested tell them.:thumb::buffer:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Boothy said:


> Doesn't everybody, to some degree anyway, care what other people think?


can't say I've ever bothered what others think about me, their opinion of me has zero bearing on my life and my decisions.

do what you want to do, go and get the beading shot (obviously post it up ) and never mind what people think..

:thumb:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

You've got to admit. Photographing water on a car bonnet is likely to appear a little odd to the non-informed, lol. I may creep out in the hours of darkness.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Boothy said:


> You've got to admit. Photographing water on a car bonnet is likely to appear a little odd to the non-informed, lol. I may creep out in the hours of darkness.


Think the flash may alert them more!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

"You'll rub the paint off".

"It's not even dirty"

"I'll bring mine round next".

"Are you really about to wash that again"

"Surely you must dazzle oncoming cars"

I'm sure we've heard them all. Any many more. Personally i think the 'dirty car'd mockers are the weird ones :lol: I'm perfectly normal. Well; on here at least.....


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Think the flash may alert them more!


I'll be going for a long exposure, lol.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

andy__d said:


>


You'll have to educate me on the probable sarcasm here.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Most of us here get the "next door thinks im ODD" about how we clean the car/cars,, 
rather than a detailing/ocd sign,, we all may as well go with that on


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boothy, it's our passion and our cars are our proud and joy, I attend many car shows and cars and coffee meets and there's a lot of people who share the same passion so we are not alone. I couldn't give two hoots as to what my neighbors think. Enjoy your pride and joy and stuff the neighbors. At least you have the best looking car on your street. :car:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Simple answer. Because you are cursed with self awareness. 

Some people are more self conscious than others. I've only been researching detailing and buying stuff since I bought my new (used) car 4 weeks ago. 

Yes in that time I've had a couple of comments including the above mentioned "you'll rub the paint off". As it's flat grey I just responded "it's ok there isn't any on it yet". 

But yes as I'm popping out to try the next new delivery every couple of days I do wonder what people are thinking.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Never mind the neighbours, my wife thinks I’m bonkers...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Just think, your neighbours may have a hobby that you might think is bonkers.

My mother-in-law has just got a brand new car and I have protected it for her, she loves that it looks ace when it’s dry but when I talk about how well it beads, she looks at me as if i’ve grown two heads. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

bluechimp said:


> Just think, your neighbours may have a hobby that you might think is bonkers.
> 
> My mother-in-law has just got a brand new car and I have protected it for her, she loves that it looks ace when it's dry but when I talk about how well it beads, she looks at me as if i've grown two heads. :tumbleweed:


Ha ha, how can she not appreciate a good bead!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

The more you do it, the less self conscious you will feel.
I've now reached the point where neither I nor my neighbours give a second thought at the thought of me getting all my lights out to wash my car at night, or put on my waterproofs to finish washing my car in the rain:lol:
20 years ago though, and I'd probably be the one posting pictures of my neighbour washing his car at night in the rain on a forum somewhere


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I stopped caring years ago! 😄 I find it bizarre how many people don’t wash their own vehicles in our street, do they get other people to clean their houses? 😂


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Boothy said:


> I'm desperate to go photograph my beading after the rain but the neighbours already think I've lost the plot big time!
> 
> How do you deal with other people's view of your obsession? :lol:


I work on the assumption that at least two of them will be equally odd. This is Britain, after all:lol:.

I had to endure almost two hours once listening to a neighbour explaining how hard it is to grow marrows and the differences between varieties. You can imagine the rictus of polite interest my face had locked into by the time one hour had passed! I was howling for hours in a darkened room after it was over. After that, believe me, having a neighbour chasing a bit of water beading is nothing!

Peter


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

My grandaughter works with a young lad whos lives opposite me,apprently i,m known to half the street as the bloke who,s obsessed with cleaning his car.She was telling me what he said, the missus just rolled her eyes,they all think i,m nuts.lol


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

"All are made but he who can analyze his delusions is called a philosopher"
is my response to people who think im bonkers over car detailing and the amount of products i have. this response thankfully even confuses them more.As long as you can laugh at yourself and with others its good imo
regards
todds


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

gishy said:


> My grandaughter works with a young lad whos lives opposite me,apprently i,m known to half the street as the bloke who,s obsessed with cleaning his car.She was telling me what he said, the missus just rolled her eyes,they all think i,m nuts.lol


Ha ha, brilliant.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

We have a communal gardener. There's a thin strip of grass around my car where he mows.

Having just cleaned the car he comes along with the mower. " Ill just move the car " I say, He says " You're fine, I can manage"
I say" no it's all the dust, I don't want it on my car" He replies. "There's not much dust"

I move the car and he carries on mowing shaking his head.

Harry


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

westerman said:


> We have a communal gardener. There's a thin strip of grass around my car where he mows.
> 
> Having just cleaned the car he comes along with the mower. " Ill just move the car " I say, He says " You're fine, I can manage"
> I say" no it's all the dust, I don't want it on my car" He replies. "There's not much dust"
> ...


I always move my cars when cutting the grass. It's not so much the dust that is my worry, It's a stone or something in the grass that will be propelled and do damage to the cars that worries me.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Kerr said:


> I always move my cars when cutting the grass. It's not so much the dust that is my worry, It's a stone or something in the grass that will be propelled and do damage to the cars that worries me.


I used to work on a site that refurbished cars for Mercedes Benz UK, they were generally 3-5 years old ex contract hire being prepared to go to dealers. 
We had some lined up outside and there was a guy mowing with a ride on mower, proper job.

Long story short, the rear windscreen vanished in front of our eyes. We never found the stone but there was glass on the dashboard.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I always move my cars when cutting the grass. It's not so much the dust that is my worry, It's a stone or something in the grass that will be propelled and do damage to the cars that worries me.


Lol yes I move the car each time as soon as he arrives as a precaution against all those things. 
As it happened I was just putting the finishing touches to the trim so asked him to hang on.
Having shattered my Daughters conservatory window with a stone while mowing her grass recently, I'm only too aware of the damage they can cause and the expense of putting it right 

Harry


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

This reminds me of the time I went to a friends party on our estate. I was talking to a guy I'd never met before who lived further round the estate, he asked where I lived, I told him, he replied laughing 'is that beside the nutter that washes his car all the time', we didn't talk for much longer after that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Boothy said:


> I'll be going for a long exposure, lol.


To next door taking picking of beading is far better than exposing yourself for a long time:lol:

Crack on with your pics and don't worry people will speak about you even if you were normal as well:lol:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I think this song sums it up:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tykebike said:


> I think this song sums it up: Neighbour Neighbour - JIMMY HUGHES - YouTube


I should play this track trough my cars loud speakers while I wash my car. :lol:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Just because they see us outside, doesn't mean they don't have there own quirks inside there own home.


----------



## CleanGirl (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been outside at 7am swapping wheels over before a show, I've washed my car on a Friday for a show on Saturday and then washed it again not 24 hours later for a show on Sunday, I've taken numerous pictures of beading, I'm not about to stop doing any of that


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CleanGirl said:


> I've been outside at 7am swapping wheels over before a show, I've washed my car on a Friday for a show on Saturday and then washed it again not 24 hours later for a show on Sunday, I've taken numerous pictures of beading, I'm not about to stop doing any of that


That's my girl


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Probably like a lot on here I've washed the car in the rain, blow dried it, washed it in -2 temperatures as I had a service the next day and various other things but who cares what other people's perception is of you !
We aren't out there coursing any bother so crack on mate and enjoy your interest. 
I've had my tripod and camera out before and got some cracking shots so it's all worth it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

sevenfourate said:


> "You'll rub the paint off".
> 
> "It's not even dirty"
> 
> ...


"You'll rub the paint off". is the one that gets me, Ive got a neighbor who said this every time, first few times it was funny then it was annoying then frustrating as as soon as I saw him I knew it was comeing


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

I sometimes get funny looks...

And then the same neighbours wash their car with a single cloth, fairyliquid & a small salad bowl filled with 1 pint of water... 

no hose, , no pre-rinse, no prewash, no wax, no grit guards, not a microfibre in site..nothing! My miss's enjoys watching the pain in my eyes and is just waiting for me to go and educate them.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh I’ve had the odd comment as lots of had - I just take it as a complement


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Rian said:


> "You'll rub the paint off". is the one that gets me, Ive got a neighbor who said this every time, first few times it was funny then it was annoying then frustrating as as soon as I saw him I knew it was comeing


I have one who says this. I tried to tell him I was ADDING product not rubbing the paint off.
It just seemed to confuse him even more

I've given up acknowledging him.:buffer: 

Harry


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

My neighbour is quite different to the ones mentioned in previous posts.
Between him and his partner they have 3 Mustangs.
Always ribbing me about using fancy this snowfoam and fancy that shampoo from Angelwax.
So not so long ago he has taken his 1968 Mustang to the Barnet Show.
Came home with best in class......
And best in show
All done with Autoglym.
Oh and a cosy garage for it to live in all year
So last BBQ after a couple of beers he presents me with a bottle of Autoglym shampoo.
Cheeky blinder


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

CHALKYUK said:


> I sometimes get funny looks...
> 
> And then the same neighbours wash their car with a single cloth, fairyliquid & a small salad bowl filled with 1 pint of water...
> 
> no hose, , no pre-rinse, no prewash, no wax, no grit guards, not a microfibre in site..nothing! My miss's enjoys watching the pain in my eyes and is just waiting for me to go and educate them.


I didn't know you lived in my mums street :lol:


----------

